# special purpose vessel (Seilean)



## clearway1

hi folks was looking for spv. Seilean)( tanker come drill/rig sailed on her early 1990's bp may be. she was brand new built harland&wolf could'nt see her in special purpose vessels. seilean means a bee in scots gaelic regards neil


----------



## exsailor

Neil,

Vessel has its own website - http://www.seillean.com

Dennis.


----------



## clearway1

*seillean*



exsailor said:


> Neil,
> 
> Vessel has its own website - http://www.seillean.com
> 
> Dennis.


thanks dennis


----------

